# Arran etc, pt 2



## Geoff Crowther (19 Jun 2014)

Along the way we detoured to visit the hill fort at Dunadd, home to the Scotti (the original Scots?).





And I fantasised about what the land would 'ave been like if I'D bin king.





The heavens opened, but we carried on, stoically.














Back on the road, and north, past Oban, to Port Appin and a passenger ferry to the island of Lismore.

























































From here, we headed south to Loch Lomond and managed a ride along the loch side. Then down to a favourite van camp spot near Megget Reservoir, where I did battle with a really tough little climb on the bike, but that's another story. An' I took no piccys. Then home in time for tea


----------

